# Politically correct terror drill



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was watching an interview on Fox and Friends seconds ago. It was with a man upset with his school. Why you ask?
They had a terror drill. What do you think the scenario was? Nope, it wasn't Islamic terrorist. It was a group of Right Wing Conservative Fundamentalist Christians. The scenario was they were taking the whole school hostage because a members daughter had been expelled for praying. Sure thing, we all know about those Right Wing Conservative Fundamentalist Christian commandos. Aren't they the ones that bombed the USS Cole, the World Trade Center etc. Has America lost it's mind.

By the way the term Politically correct terror drill isn't my idea, it's how the school described it. They didn't want to offend Muslims. So, it's OK to offend me?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

what the hell, I'm a bit offended by this. so basically america is trying so hard not to offend non-natives that it is alienating its own people. this country is going down the crapper in a hurry. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just heard a little more now 8:55 am

Evidently it happened in New Jersey. It is blowing up on them, no pun intended. Parents are up in arms saying the school is trying to prejudice their children.
I am familiar with the first amendment, But not all the interpretations. Evidently hostility towards religion is a violation. Constitutional scholars say this exercise violated the constitution. I think the poop will hit the fan.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Triple B said:


> what the hell, I'm a bit offended by this. so basically america is trying so hard not to offend non-natives that it is alienating its own people. this country is going down the crapper in a hurry. :eyeroll:


Actually triple B it makes sence , people like Plainsmen are to busy working for a living to make much of a fuss! Also he does not have some wacko political mud slinging group to back him up like minorities.

But you are right we are going down the crapper in a hurry, actualy I think the toilet flushed a long time ago.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Triple B said:


> what the hell, I'm a bit offended by this. so basically america is trying so hard not to offend non-natives that it is alienating its own people. this country is going down the crapper in a hurry. :eyeroll:


That's the way I look at it also. Evidently Bore 224 agrees also. There are some that have advocated teaching at least one class in Islam in school so we know how not to offend. The irony in this is that it is the same people that want the Ten Commandments abolished in schools and prayer out also. Like the children's program with Mr. Rogers, he would say "can you spell hypocrite boys and girls".


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Was this a Private or *Government* School? No wait...I already know the answer. uke:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

What about Waco Texas? Wouldn't they have been considered conservative fundamentalist christian group? The stand off in Montana about 3-5 years ago as well?

Wasn't McVeigh and Nichols christians?

Maybe they were more like cults? But isn't a cult usually a religious sect.

Not that I agree with what took place at this school. I am a father and I would be asking some serious questions as well as attending the next school board meeting.

Just a thought I guess. I am not trying to argue with anyone. I would want the school my kids attended prepared for anything. obviously Islamic terrorists come first to mind and not conservative christian fundamentalists.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What about Waco Texas? Wouldn't they have been considered conservative fundamentalist christian group? The stand off in Montana about 3-5 years ago as well?


The short answer: no and no

The sect in Waco, that would be the opposite. Fundamentalists take the Bible very seriouse, and David Koresh, at Waco, bent every meaning in the Bible to have people follow him personally, not God. Not unlike the liberals bending the meaning of the Bible today, and using the word fundamentalist in a demeaning fashion in an attempt to demonize them like they do the NRA. I would guess they begin as Christian, but they went way out in la la land somewhere. Not really fundamentalist at Waco.

The standoff in Montana had nothing to do with religion. They were more like Gordon Kall's Posse Comitatus an anti tax group. You will rarely find Christians complaining about taxes. Perhaps because of the Bible which quotes Jesus as saying give onto Caesar what is Caesar's and onto God what it God's. He was speaking of the tax imposed on Israel by Caesar.

You will however find conservatives complaining about taxes. Not so much from a personal selfish standpoint as from the point of view that it stifles business and hurts the economy. Entirely different context than personal benefit, although that is of concern too. Cesar taxed for Cesar, while liberals tax for the lazy to ensure government dependence and their own power.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks Plainsmen. I wasn't sure about all the facts. I appreciate the quick response.


----------

